# Trying sticky threads



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2002)

blah

Anyone seen the spellchecker?  There is one, apparently, but I can't find it.


----------



## Ashtal (Jan 9, 2002)

*Looks good!*

I love the idea of sticky threads.  I was thinking that one discussing commom etiquette for the IC forum, for example, regarding whether or not non-players should post...that kinda thing. 

FAQ's like the one in the d20 Publisher Forum is also cool...lots of potential for things like the Campaign world forums, or even an updated FAQ for the House Rules Board, where posters can nominiate a site or version of Rangers, or Worshiping Systems, or whatever, that could be a quick reference.

Or maybe I'm going overboard. 


Ashtal


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dwarves*

"Thank you gentlemen, you have done well indeed. And not to worry we still have spirits to sell as well as premiume foodstuffs though it goes without saying that we will not be as lucky as to get rid of it all...What about potiential cargo's have we been approached?.....Did the recruits arrive and were they settled in...

OCC: Yeah i could not get enworld to load them last night....


----------

